# The Duck



## Buck Jones (Jan 19, 2005)

is lurking and you'll not know when he will strike again if he can "duck" the Buck!

Duck


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Bring it on, Duck!

:X


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 19, 2005)

ALL FEAR THE DUCK!:shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 20, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> is lurking and you'll not know when he will strike again ifhe can "duck" the Buck!
> 
> Duck


You know what I have to say to that? :X

_"Quack quack"_

LOL, I'm strange.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it a rabbit or a duck?


----------



## Lissa (Jan 20, 2005)

It's both!


----------



## Jems (Jan 20, 2005)

_AFLACCCCC......._


----------



## Sticky Bird (Jan 20, 2005)

Heh, funny! I saw the duck in the first picture, and a bunny in the second!

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow. I need a drink now!


----------



## Bobalop (Jan 20, 2005)

You lot are quackers....


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Jems wrote: *


> [color=yellow, strength=4)">AFLACCCCC.......
> [/i][/FONT][/FONT]


in my TV production class lastyear, we had to do a 2 minute commercial for our schools TV system. ourcommercial was 2 kids (me and another girl) just kinda walking throughthe school, then the other guy in our group would come up walkingbehind us, with a duckbill on his nose and say AFLAC. he was supposedto say our school name, but we changed it. of course, after all thatexcellent planning, we discovered the sound didnt work, so half thecommercial had subtitles with whatever dialogue was in the skit. it wasreally stupid lol but funny. i think we got a B...]


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 1, 2005)

:duck:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know how much Buck enjoys this duck. 

Tina


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2005)

***quackwaddlequack***



:duck:

~JimABC


----------



## Half-Pint (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey buck is that a french lop as your avatar?



Shanni &amp; Pinter


----------



## pamnock (Jul 1, 2005)

Our dear Buck (Carl) recently passed away. Missy is a Mini Lop.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Half Pint, 

Pam will answer your question about what Missy was. 




-



Thanks Pam. urplepansy:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

The Duck is stillhere is spirit!


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2005)

hmmmm.....duckie senses are a-tinglin' :?....heads up!

***quackwaddlequack***

:duck:

~JimABC


----------



## JimD (Mar 3, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2007)

Ahhh... The good old Duck...


----------

